
Ask HN: Where to Live SF Bay Area or Germany (Berlin, Munich)? - henryromania
Are there people which have lived in both places? I&#x27;m trying to find pros and cons. I know only that Germany has great medicine (public transport?). But Bay Area has more interesting well paid jobs. Any other?
======
corvallis
Anecdote only - My friend recently moved from New York to Berlin. She is from
California originally. She is beyond thrilled with the decision. She said the
quality of life and social fabric is exponentially better, and she is trying
to get us to move or at least visit and see what we're missing. She is not
someone who typically gets excited like this so I'm guessing it's a very
noticeable difference.

